
Hardware Transactional Persistent Memory - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.01108
======
jf
Computers in the 50's and 60's used core memory, which was persistent. I was
surprised to learn that it was common practice to "pause" computations over
the weekend by writing a few bytes to the "boot sector" so that the
computation could be restarted later.

------
ggm
I have some core from the seventies on a shelf. I often wonder if the residual
magnetism is readable.

~~~
mchahn
Depends on the temperature.

~~~
jacquesm
And vibration and presence/absence of strong magnetic fields over the time
since it was written.

